# How do i get Gambusia affins?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I hope i spelled that right. Anyway I'm trying to get my hands on afew of these but I don't know if my county will provide them or if I have to contact my LFS to order some. So far it doesn't look like I can get them through my local government so do you think a LFS will be able to order them?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've seen them on Aquabid from time to time. Go to Livebearers-Wild type and check it out.
Tony


----------

